# Infestation in the dubia food!



## iDiru (Aug 4, 2009)

I feed cricket food to my dubias, with a mixture of bearded dragon mix for gut loading. 
It keeps longer than fresh fruit, but I feed that to them when I CAN. But it is generally not on the top of my list and I forget about it.
Anyway I buy 'cricket food' from my dubia supplier. I buy various dubias from a shop when I run out and they sell food and water crystals that they use to feed their dubias. I don't know exactly what it is. It comes in bags, and I have a buttload of it right now. 
And I went to feed my dubias and all of these things came out! 
















Are they dangerous? I don't think they are but I gave them the food anyway because I need to feed them and I don't know what to do about them...
they're in the damn bag, I can see them.
They seem to be a sort of 'flour beetle' but I don't know what they're doing in there. 
There is SO MUCH left 
help me?
Can I just let them go? 
They're tiny beetles, how dangerous can they be?


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

they are often used as cleaner crews for cricket colonies, nothing to be concerned about


Dubias should not be fed the same high protein diet as crickets, the dubias gorge on the protein, building up Uric Acid, which will eventually lead to Gout in whatever reptiles eat them

Feed dubia's grains like Oats or Bran, and fresh veg, they don't need to eat any more than that, 10% protein, plant based protien


----------



## warrensark (Aug 23, 2012)

the beetles in question are Tenebrio Beetles or Darkling Beetles - they in turn breed mealworms - so what ever you are feeding your dubia roaches, you might also be able to give them mealworms - would try to separate as the beetles lay loads of eggs, which are white and will stick to a base of a container etc


----------



## iDiru (Aug 4, 2009)

warrensark said:


> the beetles in question are Tenebrio Beetles or Darkling Beetles - they in turn breed mealworms - so what ever you are feeding your dubia roaches, you might also be able to give them mealworms - would try to separate as the beetles lay loads of eggs, which are white and will stick to a base of a container etc


Why are they red though instead of black? They're all red idgi 
google tells me they're four beetles of some kind


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

iDiru said:


> Why are they red though instead of black? They're all red idgi
> google tells me they're four beetles of some kind


they will turn black in a day or so.

you needed google to tell you they where beetles? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

yes, the beetles are darkling beetle, the final stage of Mealworms


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Oct 26, 2014)

Yup they're white first then turn orange then red then darken drastically


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Just pick the beetles out... I had some in my dubia colony... To the point they out weighed the dubia's..


----------

